# Is the SR9 a single action trigger.



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

Just want to make sure. It didnt feel like a single stage(similar to a glock trigger), but my gun exp is not the highest.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

According to this article it is a single action type trigger.
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_7745/is_200905/ai_n32424358/pg_2/?tag=content;col1
The article is 5 pages long, but the info on the trigger is on the second page just a pinch down. This link will take you to the second page.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> According to this article it is a single action type trigger.
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_7745/is_200905/ai_n32424358/pg_2/?tag=content;col1
> The article is 5 pages long, but the info on the trigger is on the second page just a pinch down. This link will take you to the second page.
> Hope this helps.


thanks, It is what I thought



> "The gun cannot be fired unless your finger purposefully presses the trigger. As the trigger is pressed, it moves the striker from the partially to fully cocked position before releasing it. In its holster, the SR9 is not fully cocked and therefore, cannot go off. "


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hum. The Glock is partly cocked as well and we hear about ca-booms with them all the time.
I am sure there are others out there. But there are two striker fired guns that I know of for sure that the striker springs are under no tension until the trigger starts coming back as you pull it.
Walther P99AS and the Springfield XD/XDm. As I said I'm sure there are others that I am not aware of.

As for the partly set firing pin. I have a Glock 17 that I have had for a short while, and just recently started using as my CCW until I can get my hands on a Gen4G19, and I trust them. I understand as most gun owners do that your gun will not go off unless the trigger is pulled.
And I do believe that in all cases of ca-boom the trigger was pulled or actuated by the user. I am sure unintentionally but done by them just the same.:smt1099


----------



## TexasCHL (Feb 24, 2010)

The strker fired guns are somewhat of a hybrid, but most sources I've read refer to them as double action only. The term double action refers to the fact that the pull of the trigger completes the cocking of the striker and then releases it. A single action generally has to be cocked and locked with a safety since the gun can be fired very easily with a very light pull on the trigger. A DAO striker pistol usually does not have a safety since the trigger requires a more deliberate pull to fire. My SR9c incorporates a manual safety although it is not necessary to carry safely. My Kahr MK9 does not have a safety. Another variation is my Sig P239 DAK which uses a conventional hammer that is partially cocked and no safety, similar to the striker fired guns. Pulling the trigger finishes cocking the hammer and drops it to fire the gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pwd said:


> Just want to make sure. It didnt feel like a single stage(similar to a glock trigger), but my gun exp is not the highest.


Some striker fired pistols ARE single action in terms of mechanics, the XD/XDM and HK P7 being two of them, the striker is fully cocked prior to the trigger being pulled. The Ruger SR9 is not "single action striker fired as it is "trigger cocking" and is partially cocked before the trigger is pulled.



Freedom1911 said:


> Hum. The Glock is partly cocked as well and we hear about ca-booms with them all the time.
> I am sure there are others out there. *But there are two striker fired guns that I know of for sure that the striker springs are under no tension until the trigger starts coming back as you pull it.
> Walther P99AS and the Springfield XD/XDm*. As I said I'm sure there are others that I am not aware of.


Not really, the striker of the XD/XDM IS under full tension when cocked and is released by the pull of the trigger. I don't know if that was a typo or not, just addressing the issue for clarification. I'm familiar with the Walther, so I'm not going to comment on that...



> As for the partly set firing pin. I have a Glock 17 that I have had for a short while, and just recently started using as my CCW until I can get my hands on a Gen4G19, and I trust them. I understand as most gun owners do that your gun will not go off unless the trigger is pulled.
> And I do believe that in all cases of ca-boom the trigger was pulled or actuated by the user. I am sure unintentionally but done by them just the same.:smt1099


Regarding Glocks being partially cocked and "ca-booms"....Kabooms and negligent discharges are generally two different things.

Generally speaking "Ka-boom" is when a Glock blows up, usually as a result of a bad combination of using reloads and Glocks "unsupported" chamber.

I agree that negligent discharges or accidental discharges (Pending on one's definition of such) of Glocks or any gun for that matter is a result of something being in the trigger guard when it shouldn't be. I don't care if it's a Glock, Sig, S&W revolver, Ruger Revolver or a 1911 with the safeties disengaged, if the trigger is pulled the gun is going to fire.


----------

